# looking for work in columbus ohio



## jerry andersen

new truck payment 8' plow tail gate spreader with ins. let me know what you think 
614-920-1008


----------



## gndhog

*Sub*

Have you plowed before?


----------



## jerry andersen

have some of my own accounts just look for a little more


----------



## gndhog

*Sub*



jerry andersen;329293 said:


> have some of my own accounts just look for a little more


Give me a call later at 258-9680. 
If no answer, lv a cb #.
Thanks, 
David


----------



## ice-eater

Hey Jerry!

I think you may have replied to a post I started a couple years ago, and can't remember for sure if we actually ever spoke to one another or not. But once again, it's that time of year, and we are about to start submitting bids again, but are leery about doing so until we know we have at least one more good, COMMITTED driver to help handle the extra work load before we get "too aggressive" in adding more work.

We're a relatively small company now, much smaller than what we used to be back in the 90's, with about a half dozen to ten trucks max, all subs. Just large enough to provide the security of "back up" for one another, while still being small enough to compete in price and offer the professional but very personal service and communication to and with our customer base that they expect and deserve.

All of our drivers started with us by way of first having their own accounts, but then realizing sooner or later, that there are advantages to being part of "a larger team". But not one that is TOO large! Rather one that can show you how and why it's worth while to retain your share of a reasonable profit from what you have already built up, but then also enables you to gain even more by having the extra work load provided to you by and through the company. Sort of a "snow plower's union", made up of "once was independents", now joined together for once common cause: To have the benefits of a larger company structure and the advantages such as a constant access to salt and supplies and repair parts when no one else can get them, while still knowing that what you are offering is something that not only will forever be well cared for, it's also something that you are personally rewarded for. As in additional commissions paid on top of your hourly earnings!

It's a good business model that quite frankly, I'm surprised other companies haven't followed, as it has been proven to work well for customers and drivers alike. Therein, being what makes it work for everyone, along with simply understanding that it's the salt sales that allow the company that holds it all together, to exist, in order to earn some profit and continue, while passing on the plowing profits, nearly ALL of them, right back to the drivers that helped to bring in the business to begin with!

Any how, I used to operate the company back in the 80's and 90's under the company name of "Property Care Investments", but in 2000, changed it to "Ice Eaters Snow Removal, Inc." This coming week, and of course all next month, we will be submitting bids for additional work, and will need more help once again if we intend to grow. If I am confident that we can add some good drivers to our ranks, just one or two likely is all we will be looking to add, we would be able to bid more aggressively knowing that we can for sure handle the extra work load along with whatever you bring in as well. Hence, the reason I'd like to hear from you.

All of the business we have now, is boiled down to the "cream of the crop" customers. "Red Carpet Customers" if you will. Everyone we provide service for allows us here in this "bubble" of an "ecosystem" here in Central Ohio, where rain turns to slush and slush turns to ice, to begin plowing whenever we see fit and in their best interest! Meaning at a depth of not two, but at only one inch deep at the very most is where we then have authorization to provide full service, and even provide salting services and "partial plows" with salt at depths less than that! Mainly for their fiscal, and for their employee's and customer's safety protection, but also as a business model in order to get and then keep the very best of Guys that work with us, by giving them more constant work and a fair deal on what they themselves bring in, rather than them being forced to wait until the depths get even deeper like what most company's contracts allow for.

SO, whereas this may or may not right now seem to possibly represent some partial "conflict" in terms of when you can be available because of your own contracts as opposed to when we would need you as a part of the team, I would still like to talk to you about the idea, because I think if we sit down and discuss it further, you will realize that not only what I have described here, but how our other plans that I won't mention here in this forum, stand an excellent chance to benefit every one of the ten top guys that we seek to have by next year, before we do some very interesting things that have never been done before in this business. By anyone!. Ideas that can help to make all ten of us very comfortable, if you know what I mean, by the time any of us are ready to retire.

We need for now, just a couple more experienced drivers that are fully prepared to take on the challenge of being there when needed, EVERY time they are needed, and who have reliable equipment on BOTH ends of your truck set and ready to go. And for this we pay an absolute minimum of $50 per hour, with almost everyone we have, earning more than that! While paying for all of your drive time from one location to the next, this is something that working for yourself never pays. And it eats up as many as six hours for every 15 to 20 hour shift you are out there stuck in "snow day traffic", as you very likely already know.

At first, It may sound like it doesn't add up to all that much if you look at it compared to what you might try to charge your own customers for the actual time that you are actually ON their property. But when you consider the fact that last year, by the time most other companies had nothing to do at all until February at all, our guys had already logged close to or more than 80 hours each for the season before February began, and that didn't include the massive amount of hours that came their way during February when everyone else fell behind, except us. Because they were supposed to wait until it got to two or three inches deep before they were allowed to begin plowing, or because they were obligated to wait until the snow had stopped completely before they could begin! While we had been plowing and salting all along, every since it was less than one inch deep! Enabling us to be one of the only companies in Central Ohio that actually took "call ins" after we cot our "contract work" completed for the third time over, and gave those "call ins" out to our Guys where they were allowed to then take in whatever they could get, without owing the company back a single dime for the extra work that "called in" through our yellow pages line!

That meant that most of our crew had already made close to five grand for the season before anyone else's season even began last year, and since we were not just allowed, but obligated to "plow with the storm", when "the big ones" finally came last February, we got in two to three full plow and salt runs minimum for each of the storms that came in late in the season instead of just one plow for each location like most other companies' contracts allowed them to earn! Making last year one of the best in a long time, and allowing our crews to totally blow away the amounts earned by small independents that have their own "mini-route" to execute, and then are looking for something else to do by "cherry picking" what they can.

One of the downfalls as I'm sure you already know to being just a one or two truck fleet and not part of a larger "team", is what happens when your truck or plow goes down. When that happens you often wind up risking loosing not only that cash flow for that day or week, but any and all cash flow to ever again come from those customers later on! So to help Guys like you that have a few locations and want to continue earning a fair profit from them, while having "the best of both worlds", and of course help ourselves become larger in the process too, we have set up "deals" if you will, where if you want, you can bring your existing locations "into the fold", and know that they will be covered regardless of what happens to your one or two trucks as there are others to back YOU up no matter what!

The deal that is ultimately arranged naturally comes down to what is affordable and possible depending on contract size and other terms, but needless to say, we offer a fair compensation that allows you collect a "commission" on those properties for one, two or five years depending on how you choose to structure the deal, and join our team, if you choose to do so. Naturally, while enjoying the benefits of having lots of other guaranteed work while the contracts you currently have might otherwise be earning nothing, until the day DOES comes that "big snow" finally comes our way!

In any case, if this sounds like something you may be interested in, give me a call at 614-766-6800 and leave me a message via an operator so I can call you back on my dime, and maybe even arrange a time to meet and discuss it further.

Hope to hear from you soon,

Eric 
ice-eater
[email protected]
Ice Eaters Snow Removal, Inc.
Gahanna Ohio


----------



## Flawless440

What a waste of breath.. Theres 5 mins ill never get back


----------

